# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كل عام وأنتم بخير   وتقبل الله طاعتكم

## هوازن العتيبيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله أخوتي
كل عام وأنتم بخير&&
تقبل الله منّا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

آمين آمين
كل عام وأنتِ ومن تحبين إلى الله أقرب وعلى طاعته أدوم 
بارك الله فيكِ وشكر لكِ أختنا هوازن.

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتن بخير .. كل عام وأنتن الى الله أقرب ..
كل عام والأمة الاسلامية بخير .. 
أعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير واليمن والبركة ..

----------


## حكمة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عيدكم مبارك
كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

آمين آمين
كل عام وأنتِ وجميع أخواتنا في المجلس الكريم  إلى الله أقرب وعلى طاعته أدوم 
بارك الله فيكِ وشكر لكِ أختنا هوازن.

----------


## طالبة فقه

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عيدكم مبارك جميعا
وكل سنة و أعداء الدين في كيدهم مغلوبون ... كل سنة و النصر لمن رفع راية الدين 
كل عام والمسلمين أجمعين بخير
هذه السنة مرت بأحداث كثيرة تدعو للتفّكر و التأمل بقدرة الله ومشيئتة في الأرض التي اسأل الله ان يختمها بهلاك بشار...عاجلا غير اجل امين امين امين
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام أنتم بخير وإلى الله أقرب.
وتقبل الله طاعتكم.

----------


## أمة القادر

تقبل الله منا و منكم 
كل عام أنتم بخير و أمتنا في عزة و تمكين ..

اللهم نصرك للمجاهدين و المستضعفين في المسلمين

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عيدكم مبارك جميعا*
> *وكل سنة و أعداء الدين في كيدهم مغلوبون ... كل سنة و النصر لمن رفع راية الدين* 
> *كل عام و المسسلمين أجمعين بخير*
> *هذه السنة مرت بأحداث كثيرة تدعوو للتفّكر و التأمل بقدرة الله و مشيئتة في الأرض التي اسأل الله ان يختمها بهلاك بشار...عاجلا غير اجل امين امين امين*


  اللهم آمين  اللهم آمين   اللهم آمين 


وكل عامٍ وأنتنَّ إلى الله أقرب 

جزاكِ الله خيراً غاليتي هوازن

----------


## هدير

أخواتي الغاليات كل عام وأنتن بخييييييييييييي  ييييييييير
تفضلن هدايا العيد 

وأعتذر عن تأخير 
















أنشودة العيد 

http://www.safeshare.tv/w/PjPHcJIJhZ

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

تسلمي غاليتي هدير وصلوااا الهدايا 
جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيكن .
كل عام أنتنَّ جميعا بخير ، ونسأل الله أن يعز أمتنا ، وأن يهلك أعدائنا ، وأن يفرج عن الأمة ما هي فيه من هموم ومخاطر .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*كل عام وأنتم بخير*
*تقبل الله منّا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

**
*

----------


## أم يعقوب

تقبّلَ اللهُ منّا ومنكمْ صالحَ الأعمالِ،عيدٌ مباركٌ على جميعِ المسلمينَ في كلِّ مكانٍ.
أعادَهُ اللهُ علينا باليمنِ والأمنِ والأمانِ.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي الغاليات، عيد مبارك علينا جميعا، تقبل الله منا ومنكم، وكل عام وأنتن بخير.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
 تمر بنا الأيام مسرعة .. 
اللهم إنا نسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى

عيدكم مبارك
كل عام وأنتم بخير
تقبل الله منّا ومنكم صالح الأعمال



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بورك فيكن أخواتي.
تقبل الله منا ومنكن جميعا.
ونسأل الله أن يمكِّن للأمة وأن ينصرها على أعدائها.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*آمــين*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *  تمر بنا الأيام مسرعة .. 
> 
> عيدكم مبارك
> كل عام وأنتم بخير
> تقبل الله منّا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
> 
> *


آمين
صحيح تمر الأيام بسرعة عجيبة
اللهم أحسن ختامنا
عيدكم مبارك

----------

